# 8 week old puppy to potty train



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello all,

Max's death still being pretty fresh, he will always be in my heart. Our groomer and Vet have posted his picture in memory. For Christmas I got a wee one, from my husband. Knowing that he will never replace Max in my heart, I have a lot of room for this sweet boy. His name is Ollie. He is 8 weeks old today and he is pottying well on a pad. If he is close to my imported rug however and don't feel like the walk, he will whiz on that!

Today at the Vet Ollie was 1.12 lbs. He's just so small and fragile (with very sharp teeth), I just can't take him out in the cold. When should I start training him to go outside?

He i sooooo precious, I will post pics soon. Sometimes, I find myself calling him Max, I'm sure that will change in time. He's my baby!

Oh yeah, I may have two Malts in March, when Max died, I called the breeder squawling! And the Vet, and the Groomer, and all of my and my husbands family. The breeder said that she would breed her two once more. The Mom only has one pup at a time? She called me last week and said that they had bred. I don't know if Miss Misty is Pregers or not, but I just can't turn away Max's DNA. The pup would be ready around the end of March if the breeding was successful. Hmmm..

Hugs to all you Malt lovers.... CM


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

8 weeks old is rather young to get a maltese or any toy breed. Potty training, bite inhibition and proper social skills may be take longer since the puppy is so young. I got a puppy at the start of December( not a maltese) and she is pottying outside- athough of course they do not like the cold and learn to go potty quickly. If he does not take to going outside with the other dogs you might pad train for the winter.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i agree, 8 weeks is extremely young... but the most important thing to remember is persistence.  keep a close eye on him and make sure he knows where the potty spot is, take him there frequently and when he does his business give him lots of praise and treats! 

good luck.

i’m confused (what’s new...lol) the time frame with the new litter of puppies doesn't sound right to me. isn't the gestation period like 60 days or something? if it's the end of december, how can the pup be ready to be homed by the end of march?? :blink: 
a small breed pup shouldn't leave it's mother until 12 weeks of age. that's the AMA rule as well.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need to confine the puppy from places where you do not want him to potty. Keep him close to his pee pad. Only take him away if he has JUST gone. You need to confine him if you are not actively watching him. You need to be consistent in your schedule, rewarding him for going in the right place, etc.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> i agree, 8 weeks is extremely young... but the most important thing to remember is persistence.  keep a close eye on him and make sure he knows where the potty spot is, take him there frequently and when he does his business give him lots of praise and treats!
> 
> good luck.
> 
> ...


I am in tota agreement with that! I questioned my vet on my little guy coming home with me so early and she said that "Six weeks is when they are weaned and that was good." I'm still scratching my head on that one. Almost all the breeders here in Georgia are letting their pups go in 6 weeks?
I am not a breeder, I only have Ollie, but I feel like he could have stayed with his Mom for a bit longer.

Very Good Point!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

6 weeks!! :shocked: Shame on that vet. Find a new vet! I mean, I know that they have to know so much about all the different species and all, and vets are just now starting to specialize so they had to know a bit about everything, so I can give them a break about not knowing everything about each breed. But to not know about toy breeds needing to stay with their mommy until 12 weeks! That is inexcusable! 

Please keep your baby in the house and not on the grass until he is fully immunized. And don't expect too much in the way of training until he is at least 12 weeks old.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> 6 weeks!! :shocked: Shame on that vet. Find a new vet! I mean, I know that they have to know so much about all the different species and all, and vets are just now starting to specialize so they had to know a bit about everything, so I can give them a break about not knowing everything about each breed. But to not know about toy breeds needing to stay with their mommy until 12 weeks! That is inexcusable!
> 
> Please keep your baby in the house and not on the grass until he is fully immunized. And don't expect too much in the way of training until he is at least 12 weeks old.[/B]


Thank you so much for the information. The breeders that I spoke to were all threatening that the puppies sell so fast that I had to take him this early or wait until the next litters. I paid $750 for my guy. I believe that they were just trying to rush them out the door before Christmas. I am really trying to be a good mommy to him, watching his blood sugar, (my vet said to feed him 5 times a day to keep it stabilized.) Now in defense of my vet, this was one of her new vets that just came from UGA Vet school. I have Karo Syrup on hand and pedialyte for emergencies. So far, so good. He has only had 2 sets of shots and has tested negative for any parasites. His next visit is in 3 weeks where at he will actually be 12 weeks old.

Another thing. Most of the kibble I have tried seems to be large for his small mouth. Plus, I'm afraid he may get choked? Any ideas there? I am soaking it with warm distilled water, but how long must I do that?

CM


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm really sorry to hear that you lost Max. I hope your new puppy will bring you much happiness. I know what it is like to lose a young maltese and I also understand the healing power of a puppy. I don't really have any advice, except to read, read, read these boards. Most of your questions can be answered and I applaud you for trying to do the right things for your new pup.......


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Everyone is different. Here is Aussie most byb sell their pups from about 6wks of age. Most reputable breeders sell their pups at around 10wks. In fact it is in the Canine control council law that any registered breeder can't sell any younger than 8wks, and most hold them for the extra 2wks till they are 10wks.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats on Ollie! Of course I think that is the BEST name--mine is Ollie too.

Everyone has given you good advice...

As far as pottying outside--how cold can it possibly be in Georgia? Daytime temps in the 50's right? Here there is 3 feet of snow on the ground and we are expecting arctic tems for the rest of the week, 0 degrees in the mornings and night, lol. If you were in my situation I'd say to wait until the weather improves. But in your situation I would think putting him in a sweater would be good enough to go outside. Best of luck!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495248
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As someone with four 10 week old pups, looking back at what they were like 4 weeks ago.... they were in no way ready to go to home with someone. As someone else suggested, this vet seems to know only about larger breeds. Get a new vet.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=496127
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please don't take it out on the Vet yet. Many vets don't want to make you feel horrible about the puppy you just got. So they state the facts, and only the facts. I'm almost positive your vet would have recomended the puppy stay with it's mother longer, but he didn't. The puppy is with you, so what purpose would it serve for the vet to get into a discussion about what they approve or don't approve of in dog breeding. At this point your Vet's concern is for the future of your puppy. Maybe i'ts not ideal but it's your reality.

As for you and your new little love...congratulations! I got my Izzy that young, she was 1lb 4 oz when I got her and I had to do all of her socialization myself.. I know those little razor teeth well. She was a piranah when she was a baby. Like I said it's not ideal but it's reality. 

Lot's of tail wags and puppy kisses,

Leslie


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Maybe I missed a post but how did Max die?!

I am also slightly annoyed because Ollie was purchased so young at 6 weeks. I'm inclined to change vets because this person agreed that 6 weeks is ok to take a small breed puppy away from the mother. 

Also, there are many threads on SpoiledMaltese on what to look for in a breeder. I don't think you should take a second puppy from the breeder you said is offering you another puppy. I read in your other post that Max's papers were from WKC, and while pedigree's paper is not a definition of a dog's worth, WKC is just laughable and a big glowing sign that the pup is from a BYB or a puppy mill operation. Please don't knowingly support them. If you don't know about the evils that go on in Puppy Mill operations, please just google it and you can see for yourself. 

Many BYB aren't any better. They are just throwing 2 dogs together and getting money. It makes me sick to hear that they were trying to rid puppies in time for Christmas sale...puppies are living beings, not a pair of shoes or something...

Just being out of vet school is no excuse. Please look for a new Vet ASAP. I can tell you really care for your animals, but please stop suppporting BYB or Puppymills. Getting a pup from a reputable known Maltese breeder can save you lots of future heartache and they are more inclined to give you feedback and continued support for the life of your puppy. I still call my Malteses' breeders every now and then and have kept a great relationship with them. It was not a money handed over and that was that type of deal.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> Maybe I missed a post but how did Max die?!
> 
> I am also slightly annoyed because Ollie was purchased so young at 6 weeks. I'm inclined to change vets because this person agreed that 6 weeks is ok to take a small breed puppy away from the mother.
> 
> ...



This was strange. I have Ollie's papers to file (CKC) but the breeder was in TN. These people have a website and are out of Marietta Georgia. I would ask him questions about the puppies and he would say, "If you've seen one, you've seen them all". He did state that his partner (which I didn't know was out of state) had the pups until they were ready. The TN breeder marked through her phone number. The second party breeder, whom I paid for Ollie and then I will finalize his registration. He is a little boy. I actually got him a few days before his 7 week birthday. The other puppy that he had (also a boy) I had my choice, was a fat boy! He was very lethargic acting and his tummy felt very tight to the touch. My vet says that he may have had parasites. His tummy was very bloated. Ollie was full of vigor and energy, we loved each other right away! 

My son Knox goes to school across the street from our house. We have a 27 acre plot of land, a huge yard and long driveways. We were in a hurry one morning and normally every day, Max rode with us to school. The teachers knew him and even the principal. LOL! I left Max inside for times sake and it was a nippy morning. When Knox came out of the house, Max slipped out beside him unknown to us. I drive an Escalade ESV (Huge Car). I felt a bump knowing that our driveway was clear. I asked Knox if Max was inside and he said that he saw him outside sniffing the grass. I felt my heart fall. I called my husband and asked him to check and see if Max was inside. When I came back, my husband was coming around the house in his shorts. I knew. Max was chasing my car to do our morning routine carpool. When I picked my son up from school that day and told him the news, we both cried together. He cried for three days and was unable to attend school the next day. We had a memorial service for Max and he was buried on our property under an evergreen tree. We still have his picture out and Ollie will never fill his space, but has certainly helped out with empty hearts in our family. May my sweet boy Max rest in peace.

When I got Max he was 6 months old. I called this breeder crying to tell her what had happened, She had not planned to breed Misty and Magic again. Misty is a 4 pound malt (even though she is small, I believed her to be a small bit of bichon) and Magic was about 7 pounds. Magic (the dad) is CKC registered but Misty (the mom) had no registration. After I asked for the pick of the litter, the Breeder said that (and I didn't know this before) that Misty only had 1 puppy at a time, because of her size? She said that she would breed them one more time especially for me. She has since called me and told me that the two have breeded. My husband doesn't want me to have 2 malts, but I feel that I would have a small part of Max back with me. We are still negotiating. I know that I'm being silly but even when I hold my 1lb 12 ounce sweet Ollie, I find my heart longing for Max. I had no idea that I would get to attached. I feel that I have lost a child.

I have watched puppy mill videos and detest what they do. I'm not sure what a BYB is? I did see Max's parents, but I didn't see Ollie's parents. They have a website here on the net. I went with them because they were here close and I didn't want to put a puppy through a long travel if I didn't have too.

So that's my story. I will always be Max's Mom. Now I'm Ollie's Mom too!

CM


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=496861
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like Ollie is from a puppy mill :smcry: the whole double 'breeder' thing along with CKC registration

Max's breeder sounds like a BYB - or backyard breeder - basically someone with limited knowledge of the breed/standard who breeds their dogs but does not show nor have interest in showing. The main indication of this is registration by CKC, WKC etc (anything not AKC). Often pups from BYB's are sold too young and have health problems (as there isn't testing on parents done). 

Why would you buy a pup from max's breeder if you think that the mother isn't full Maltese? Also why did you buy ollie when the other pup available looked bloated and sick? Although I do understand the instinct to 'save' a pup and the falling 'in' love at first sight that often traps people into buying pups from byb's and mills. 

It's in the past and I hope ollie stay's healthy and happy and grows old with your family.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497352
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! Poor, sweet Ollie! The home that I went to, to pick him up was quite upscale. It was a nice and wealthy suburban neiborhood. The man's wife was not involved at all. They call it "Family Maltese" because their family has supposedly bred maltese for many generations. Don't know how that works, but his story didn't seem to check out. At $750 each for the males and $900 for the females, I would have taken them all away from there if my husband wouldn't have melte down! The females were already gone. The males were in a newspaper lined kiddy swimming pool in his kitchen. He did mention that the other pup had just had a bath and was shaking because of that. It was really sad.

I have always been a cat person. I have never owned a dog before Max. Both of my boys are allergic to cats so I had to look for alternative pet that was "hypo-allergenic" to some degree. I never knew that I could fall in love with dog, but it happened with Max. He was in our local newspaper. I went to the house where he was. The house was a very small "Factory cluster home". Max was almost 7 months old and when I took him from her, for a mere $200.00, I felt that he was being rescued. He was not neutered, he wasn't housetrained and I had to hire a trainer for him, because his behavior as to be acquired. Their two dogs are their pets. The ladies husband had passed away and she was crippled. She did have her daughter living threre with her to take care of the dogs. They were in a room to themselves with a baby gate. Max's parents were sweet Malts. Most importantly, he grew to be a part of our family and a great friend to me. BYB or not, I don't care about showing my dogs or breeding them. They will be a part of our family and if we can share love with a little guy or a little girl that would otherwise have a tough time, then so be it.

I was also concerned about Ollie's health history. I asked my vet, since the first breeder has marked through her telephone number, "How do I know that his parents didn't have genetic issues?" Who should I contact if Ollie get's sick? She said to contact the man that I bought him from and he would be able to acquire the information that I needed. She wasn't even clear on the registrations. ACK, WKC, CKC, I don't really know the difference. I did learn that WKC was a poo poo if you are looking for a full breed. After all that I have read, I believe maybe poor Sweet Ollie may have came from a puppy mill. Is there anything that I can do to report that operaton?

CM


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

My Ollie at 7 weeks!


----------

